# Sunpro 7906 tach



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

Has anyone installed one and do you need any special adapters>I want to install one in my 1990 HB Kingcab 4 cyl mt


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

No, you dont need any adapters. You just gotta splice into the wiring. Why would you wanna do that anyway? The stock tachs are pretty accurate, and your truck already has the wring for it. Its plug and play there. Plus, you wont look like a ricer with a huge tach mounted on the dash.:loser:


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

Some trucks, like my 1991 MT 2.4L have no tach installed from the factory. When installed my tach, I had to splice wires to the ECU. I think I have a thread on here about it.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/139125-installing-after-market-tach-1991-hb.html


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Brooklyn said:


> http://www.nissanforums.com/hb-truck/139125-installing-after-market-tach-1991-hb.html


Wow, I finally read how you did it in that thread. Why didnt you just splice into the plug behind the cluster? You woulda used alot less wire.


----------



## Brooklyn (Oct 16, 2007)

The instructions for the tach recommended going to the computer. I didn't even know of any connection behind the dash.


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

All of the HBs have the same wiring harness for all the models. Non tach models have a plug behind the cluster for the tach cluster. Its not labeled but its there.


----------



## gogiburn (Dec 17, 2007)

what does i look like? (#of prongs?)


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

not sure right of hand, im thinkin its an 8 prong green plug, but im not sure. its been a while since ive been in the dash of an hb


----------

